

Using "=" in email addresses for titles, roles and functions. - TheBuxeyBounder
http://vulpeculox.net/ob/index.htm

======
ErrantX
Direct link: <http://vulpeculox.net/ob/EmailTitles.htm>

(otherwise you have to clikc on the nav bar to the left. frames - ugh)

~~~
tdoggette
It's as though the man designed his site deliberately to piss me off. Frames
are one thing: I can excuse sticking with an old design, as irritating as it
may be. No, what gets me is the fact that on the left column, at the bottom,
is the text:

"Contact Please use contact details in each page"

Okay, so I click on the top article.

"Contact details are in the article" appears at the bottom.

No email address on that page that seems to be his. I try the next, and the
next. Same thing. I hit Ctrl-U so I can see if there's some javascript bot-
catching thing that's hidden it from me, too.

Except it's a frame site, so I can't see the source.

Fuck this.

